# Timing chain tensioner revisions



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

I was going to post this in the TSI engine forums but the place seems dead. Nobody has posted for weeks. So I thought I'd have better luck here. My CPO warranty is running out on my 2012 CC with 45,000 miles. So naturally, I'm starting to worry about my timing chain tensioner. I'm 99% sure it has never been changed. I am a mechanic and I'm going to tackle the job myself, but first I thought it would be a good idea to pop out the inspection plug and see what version of the tensioner is in there. 

From my research there have been four (4) versions of this thing put out. The numbers are as follows

06H-109-467-N
06H-109-467-AB
06H-109-467-T
and finally
06K-109-467-K

My question is are any of these tensioners acceptable other than the latest version? If I pop out the cap and see that I have a T, does it need to be upgraded to a K? Also, if there is anybody out there that has tackled this job successfully I'd like to pick your brain as far as procedures go.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Too much $ is at stake to rely on anything but the latest K revision......even that revision may not be "bulletproof".......


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

CC'ed said:


> Too much $ is at stake to rely on anything but the latest K revision......even that revision may not be "bulletproof".......


That's good enough reason for me. Anyone know when the K revision was put out on the market?


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't know but thanks for the heads up. On that...Going order that too 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Is there anybody that has replaced the tensioner themselves? I'd like to chat with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

So I had a little time today to pull my inspection plug. I was surprised by what I saw. The engine has a build date of October 2011 yet it appears to have the updated tensioner. Can someone with a trained eye confirm? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

That is the revised tensioner...are you the original owner of the car? or did the prior owner update this?


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

CC'ed said:


> That is the revised tensioner...are you the original owner of the car? or did the prior owner update this?


I am the second owner. I bought it as a lease return with 30,000 miles. I highly doubt someone leasing a car would pay for the update, especially when it was under warranty the entire time they leased it. It makes me think the engine was built with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

What is the engine build date? See the white decal on the top of the engine, near the dipstick handle. The date is on the upper right hand corner of the decal, in Euro date format DD:MM:YY

My understanding is that the new tensioner design started being used in Jan or Feb of 2013.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

CC'ed said:


> What is the engine build date? See the white decal on the top of the engine, near the dipstick handle. The date is on the upper right hand corner of the decal, in Euro date format DD:MM:YY
> 
> My understanding is that the new tensioner design started being used in Jan or Feb of 2013.


October 17, 2011 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine was made in 2009 112k miles do I need to change mine also is it a diy

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gunitd50 said:


> Mine was made in 2009


Without a doubt, it's the old one
Yes, change it

BUT you did have a replacement engine put in, correct?
Double check the date on the engine itself


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Alright. Will do then. The entire thing correct chain and all

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Tensioner, and most likely the cover...yes

Chains are your call....not mandatory. Guess it depends on how long (and how much you wanna spend) you plan on keeping the car


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Plan on keeping it for a good while longer. I'll try to find the OEM and get it swapped out 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Scoper50 said:


> October 17, 2011
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe VW is requiring dealers to update the chain tensioner as part of the CPO process?


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hmmmmm

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

CC'ed said:


> Maybe VW is requiring dealers to update the chain tensioner as part of the CPO process?


I haven't heard of anything like that happening. But anything is possible. The car was originally leased to somebody in New York. Then it was auctioned to a dealer in Minnesota, where I bought it. I wonder if there is any way to look up the service history.


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

Just ordered oem timing chain kit from ecs. Now saw this thread and got confused. So what is the best/reliable tensioner revision, guys?


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

timoshina said:


> Just ordered oem timing chain kit from ecs. Now saw this thread and got confused. So what is the best/reliable tensioner revision, guys?


It's the K version.


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's a very useful link for anyone who's interested: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5985865-DIY-TSI-Timing-Chain-Tensioner-Update


----------



## Hdale85 (Apr 4, 2010)

Does the 3.6 have tensioner issues too?


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hdale85 said:


> Does the 3.6 have tensioner issues too?


No, just the 2.0


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Hdale85 said:


> Does the 3.6 have tensioner issues too?


I was just about to ask the same thing... :thumbup:


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

Scoper50 said:


> It's the K version.


Thanks!


----------



## Hdale85 (Apr 4, 2010)

Scoper50 said:


> No, just the 2.0


So if buying a 3.6 4-Motion we don't have to worry about timing chain issues or anything?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Hdale85 said:


> So if buying a 3.6 4-Motion we don't have to worry about timing chain issues or anything?


I think it's recommended at the 125k - 150k mark to do the guides & chains & tensioner on the 3.6....it's a major service


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

I just looked through the inspection plug on mine and this is what I saw. Can anyone confirm if this is the old one?


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

315cc said:


> I just looked through the inspection plug on mine and this is what I saw. Can anyone confirm if this is the old one?


Yes, that is definitely the old one. Get it replaced asap


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

My 2013 CC has an engine date code of 1/29/13.

Any guesses as to whether it has an old or new tensioner?

Thanks.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Probably the new rev, but inspection is the only way to be sure.


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

That is the plan.

Thanks.


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

Visually inspected. New style tensioner, with an engine build date of 1/29/2013.

One less thing to worry about.


----------



## edgomberg (Mar 25, 2018)

*Replacing old tensioner*

My 2010 lux for sure has old tensioner also. After researching this I know I need to update the Upper tensioner to this https://www.ecstuning.com/b-bremmen-parts/timing-chain-tensioner-upper/06k109467k~brp/. 

Do I need to replace the lower tensioner also? https://www.ecstuning.com/b-bremmen-parts/timing-chain-tensioner-lower/06h109467ae~brp/ 

I am at 60.5k biles with k04 & stage 2, so I am thinking if maybe I should update the whole thing instead of just the tensioners? How long does it take to replace the tensioner(s)?


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

BanamexDF said:


> Here's a very useful link for anyone who's interested: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5985865-DIY-TSI-Timing-Chain-Tensioner-Update


Would love to read that thread but all pics are protected by photobucket and it costs money to subscribe, total BS. Anybody know a workaround for this?

Thanks


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

edgomberg said:


> My 2010 lux for sure has old tensioner also. After researching this I know I need to update the Upper tensioner to this https://www.ecstuning.com/b-bremmen-parts/timing-chain-tensioner-upper/06k109467k~brp/.
> 
> Do I need to replace the lower tensioner also? https://www.ecstuning.com/b-bremmen-parts/timing-chain-tensioner-lower/06h109467ae~brp/
> 
> I am at 60.5k biles with k04 & stage 2, so I am thinking if maybe I should update the whole thing instead of just the tensioners? How long does it take to replace the tensioner(s)?


The lower tensioner is the problematic one. Some choose to replace the chains and guides while they are in there, but chains and guides are not a maintenance item meaning they should last the life of the engine. It's up to you.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

whiz05403 said:


> Would love to read that thread but all pics are protected by photobucket and it costs money to subscribe, total BS. Anybody know a workaround for this?
> 
> Thanks


Check this thread out:
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2564639&postcount=57


----------



## Dieseldog5 (Apr 23, 2018)

*Tensioners*

So I'm new to this form and the VW world in general. I recently purchased a 2012 CC RLine with 130,000 km. and have been reading the forums discussing the potential issues of the Tensioner failures. As there is nothing in the Maintenance guidelines put out by VW I called upon a few local dealerships and ALL of them said there wasn't an issue with the timing chains or tensioners. So I guess my question is how often do these fail and should I just bite the bullet and have them done?

Thanks in advance from the Newbie.


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

Dieseldog5 said:


> So I'm new to this form and the VW world in general. I recently purchased a 2012 CC RLine with 130,000 km. and have been reading the forums discussing the potential issues of the Tensioner failures. As there is nothing in the Maintenance guidelines put out by VW I called upon a few local dealerships and ALL of them said there wasn't an issue with the timing chains or tensioners. So I guess my question is how often do these fail and should I just bite the bullet and have them done?
> 
> Thanks in advance from the Newbie.


More than likely your 2012 has the old tensioners. Definitely replace them.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Dieseldog5 said:


> So I'm new to this form and the VW world in general. I recently purchased a 2012 CC RLine with 130,000 km. and have been reading the forums discussing the potential issues of the Tensioner failures. As there is nothing in the Maintenance guidelines put out by VW I called upon a few local dealerships and ALL of them said there wasn't an issue with the timing chains or tensioners. So I guess my question is how often do these fail and should I just bite the bullet and have them done?
> 
> Thanks in advance from the Newbie.


Check the engine build date. See the white decal on the top of the engine, near the dipstick handle. The date is on the upper right hand corner of the decal, in Euro date format DD:MM:YY

My understanding is that the new tensioner design started being used in Jan of 2013.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

CC'ed said:


> Check the engine build date. See the white decal on the top of the engine, near the dipstick handle. The date is on the upper right hand corner of the decal, in Euro date format DD:MM:YY
> 
> My understanding is that the new tensioner design started being used in Jan of 2013.


As was stated before the engine build date should only be used as a loose guideline My 2012 had an engine build date of 11-2011 and it had the updated tensioner. The only way to know for sure in a 2012-2013 model is to physically inspect it. I have ran into guys on the CC Facebook group that insist that their dealership could tell by running a VIN. I called bull**** because a VIN will not carry information that specific about a vehicle. Dealerships are obviously lying to people and some are pretending this issue doesn't even exist. This drives me crazy.


----------



## Killerchefrob (Apr 29, 2018)

So if I'm doing it myself what's the best all inclusive kit to buy? Newb here and to the world of timing chain tensioner replacement. I have a mechanic family member who is gonna help do the work I just need to know which kit gives me all the parts needed...


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Got my tensioner and chain (it was stretched) replaced over the winter. Went in for a rear main seal repair, there was already another CC there where the tensioner failed and had less miles than mine (I had a hair over 100k) and needed rebuilding. While my CC was being done, another one came in due to a failed tensioner. Glad I got mine replaced!


----------



## turtlehat (Oct 19, 2004)

Checked my 2012 Tiguan with build date 09/11 and it had the updated tensioner. Not sure if it came that way or if a previous owner changed it.


----------

